# A confession from Miss.Muppet :(



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi everybunny, Muppet here and I have to tell you something....

You see Rueben is trying to blackmail me 
He found out about something I did and now he is trying to get me to send him cilantro or he will tattle on me to everybun!

So I am going to tell you all what I dids so here goes....:tears2:

I got in the trash next to daddy's art table and I found a pudding cup.
I pulled it out and I stuck my whole face in it...I got the puddings all over my face and even my ears had the puddings on them...

I was caught by mommy and I had to have a whole face washing and a brushing to boot...
I was also scolded and put back in my house...
I have a problem with getting in the trash and finding things in there....
When I visit "a touch of magick" I can't be turned loose until after they have put the trash can away...
I am sorry I gets in the trash but should Rueben really try to blackmailz me??? 
Any advice?


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 3, 2012)

awww, lol... don't play wif da puddings any more?

if you's has to pay da blackmailz, you can share our cilantro


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh no! I getz in da trash can to... last time crawled into an ice cream tub and fell asleep in dere! I got real sticky and my long beautiful fur had to be extensively cleaned... but oh well! It was worth it!

~LaRew


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 3, 2012)

Maybe getting in da trash is something us Muppets just likes to do..Maybe we should not feel badz for it...Maybe we should not be blackmailed by mean grumpy Rueben..He looks like he has had his fair share of treats himself...


----------



## gmas rabbit (Nov 3, 2012)

Ohhh what kinds of pudding cups was it. I loves it when mom shares her popsciles. I can't gets into the trash as it is a great big container with a lid. You must be pretty small to gets your whole head into the pudding cup or daddy has been eating the great big ones.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 3, 2012)

It was the brown kind...Mommy called it butter and scotch....It was nummy


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 3, 2012)

*I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *


> Maybe getting in da trash is something us Muppets just likes to do..Maybe we should not feel badz for it...Maybe we should not be blackmailed by mean grumpy Rueben..He looks like he has had his fair share of treats himself...


I likes to play wif da trashbags that mommy empties our potty boxes into. I actually got to dive into one once, but then mommy said some swear words and yanked me out 
~ Nala


----------



## Apebull (Nov 3, 2012)

You should tell your mommy dat if day no want you in de trash den day should not put de trash were you cans get to itz. Dats what me dinks.:wink


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Nov 4, 2012)

I stood up real tall once and pulled a dan-de-lyon green out of da garbage can. I dunno why she throwed it away, because it was still delicious! I like it eben when it's wimpy  But mommy shoved it down more so I couldn't steal more. Meanie! She complained that I am too talls and smarts mwahaha

Oh and this one time, silly hooman sat on the floor and drank "tee" and let me sniff her cup, or so she thought, and I stuck my whole head in it and drank some. Num num num I wanted more, but she put it way up high and called me a silly girl. HMPH you hoomans should share your noms.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 4, 2012)

Why do they throw away such nummy stuffs?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 4, 2012)

We discussed it at length and decided you should blame the "big fatso".


----------



## Anaira (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey, hang on, I don't point the finger at other buns for eating all the cilantro, and then secretly eat illicit food behind everybun's back! I was just looking out for the interest of the community, that's all. I just didn't want to humiliate you publicly, so I was making sure you made amends for it. :nod


:coolness:

If you watch the movie Over the Hedge, the racoon explains that humans put all their unwanted food in the can for animals to take. They just don't like seeing us take it. 

I like eating used teabags. I found one on the floor once, so I went looking, and got more out of the bin. MUCH better than drinking mum's weak teas.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 5, 2012)

I finks it was daddy's fault for leabing somfinks so nummable wifin yous reach. If de dont want yous to nomms it, den gets ribd of it where yous cant smell it.

Shame on Ruben for twying to blackmail yous. Everybun habs naughty moments when presented with yummy temptation.


----------



## Mikuru514 (Nov 5, 2012)

Puddin? Wat's dat? Maybe your hoomin should give u your own puddin? Ish puddin like carrots? I love carrots.....


----------



## CosmosMomma (Nov 5, 2012)

noo cinnabun, puddin is like dis creamy nommy stuffs. my momma dusnt let me habs any but she sez its soo nommy.


----------



## Mikuru514 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ooh... I want some! My mommy hoomin probably won't let me have some either though :dunno.


----------

